# Aromasin looking for a quality reliable source



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can someone please point me in the right direction sitting on test and winny and I'm super prone to water retention but my supplier has gone mia


----------



## flubber (Aug 28, 2014)

iron mag research chems


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 28, 2014)

iron mag research and hardcore have always been good to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 28, 2014)

IronMag Research is my go to research shop.


----------



## orange24 (Aug 28, 2014)

Look nowhere else than iron mag


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys done


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bit pricey but if it legit well worth it


----------



## orange24 (Aug 28, 2014)

With the discount its not pricey AT ALL. even without the discount by 3 get 1 knocks the discount down even further. Their 60ml. Do the math. Its pennys for perfect dosages.


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

Discount


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks orange


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 28, 2014)

Price for IMR is well worth the quality and knowing what you receive is going to do its job.  And let's not forget they are 60ml so there is plenty of product for the money.


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

60 ml didn't even realize that see that why I love this place


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 30, 2014)

I ordered mine just days before IML came out with their product line. I am sitting on 3-30ml bottles and cant wait to go through them.


----------

